# APR Iridium Pro Spark Plugs are Here!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Iridium Pro Spark Plugs are Here!



APR Iridium Pro Spark Plugs are the excellent upgrade for tuned engines. Our spark plugs are made from Iridium, which is one of the strongest materials you can use in this type of application. They run cooler, resist preignition, last longer than other materials with higher melting points, and even require less voltage to produce a strong spark. The electrode is harder and stronger than other materials, can dissipate heat more easily, is better protected from melting, cracking, and other limitations found with standard plugs. These plugs were designed for use on tuned and higher output vehicles that benefit from a plug cooler than the factory heat range. They are great for high boost, high cylinder pressure, high cylinder temperatures, and high power situations, and they pair nicely with a set of APR ignition coils, where applicable. 

*Features and Specs*


Iridium alloy electrode tip
Heat range 9 spark plug (Similar: Bosch 3, Brisk 10, Denso 27, and NGK 9) 
152% higher melting point than silver, 125% higher than copper, and 38% higher than platinum.
Stronger than copper and platinum
Designed for high performance / tuned vehicle applications
Non-projected insulator design (Z1003100)
Projected insulator design (Z1003101)
Lower required supplied voltage 
Cooler operating temperature than stock plugs
Optimized electrode design for hard to ignite fuels, such as ethanol
Resists preignition better than stock plugs
Perfect for upgraded APR vehicles
An excellent match for APR ignition coils
Thread reach: 26.5mm (Z1003100)
Thread reach: 26.5mm (Z1003101)
Thread diameter: 14mm
Hexagon: 16mm
Seat Type: Gasket
Install Torque: 25 Nm
Made in the EU

*Product Pages:*

*EA888.3 / EA824 / EA855.1 / EA855.2 / EA824
Z1003100 - 26.5mm x 14mm x 16mm - HR 9


EA113 / EA888.1 / EA888.2 / EA837
Z1003101 - 19.0mm x 14mm x 16mm - HR 9



Check product page application guides and notes before ordering. Always check gap and sizes before installing.*


----------

